# Beginning track length



## RAdkins (Aug 9, 2021)

What is a good track length when starting out? I would like to work on smaller sections that would be easier to complete and possibly combine into longer tracks. Also what is the typical length for trailer music?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 9, 2021)

1:30 is a pretty good target to start with, but the song will usually dictate the length once you get into a flow.


----------



## RAdkins (Aug 9, 2021)

thank you, I will give that a try and see what I can come up with. Plus, I can break that down into 3 30sec parts (intro, main and outro)


----------

